# As The Holidays Approach Us ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

During the approaching holiday season I think it would be nice to reach out to someone who is alone. I love this video ... very touching.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...very touching. So much so, it brought tears to my eyes.

I do think it's sooo important to reach out to people during this time of year. 

For the last 10+ years, I've been volunteering at a DSS house that houses girls 13-19. Even though they are in a group house...they are alone. The holidays are very difficult and lonely for them. Some of their parents are in prison, drug addicts or just emotionally not capable. So, my point, reaching out to those alone can mean alone in so many different ways.

Thank you for the reminder and this beautiful video.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That was beautiful.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just Beautiful Marie xoxox


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So beautiful. This year we have lost my Nanny, Grandmama and now our beautiful Lady Bella. Needless to say Christmas isn't something we feel like "celebrating". This video reminded me that even when we are down, we still have much to offer. I think in memory of our Grandmothers and Bella (who did pet visits to Grandmama's nursing home regularly) Ted and I may take Mr. Wilson to the nursing home for a visit. He's too young to fill his big sisters shoes, but not too young to bring a smile to many faces. Thank you Marie for the gentle reminder to continue to reach out. To continue to love.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Breathtaking. Holidays are always hard for someone who has lost someone dear. We will all need to remember Deb, Dewey, Laurel and Hardy during this season too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That was sweet and very touching Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Wow...very touching. So much so, it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> I do think it's sooo important to reach out to people during this time of year.
> 
> ...


Joanne, you are doing such a wonderful thing to help these girls. Your gift of being there for them will be, I believe ... something they will remember and appreciate for years to come. You are right, that even though they are in a group home, they can feel alone. You obviously have a big heart that understands that. 

What is DSS? Do they have a website? I'd like to learn more about it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Massachusetts Department of Social Services; officially, they are now know as Department of Children and Families, but most people still refer to them as DSS


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Joanne, you are doing such a wonderful thing to help these girls. Your gift of being there for them will be, I believe ... something they will remember and appreciate for years to come. You are right, that even though they are in a group home, they can feel alone. You obviously have a big heart that understands that.
> 
> What is DSS? Do they have a website? I'd like to learn more about it.


Marie...DSS is Department of Social Services. I don't believe they would have a website for these particular houses but every city has them. These girls are very protected coming from pimps, crazy parents ect. who would attempt to take these girls if they knew they were there. Most are from other cities far away in Mass. It sort of like a safe home for young teenagers and they are moved every 6 months or so...depending if they are allowed to go to school. I had to be quarry checked in order to be let through the front door.
I once asked to bring these girls to volunteer in a parade that my client was putting on for domestic abuse. The housing manager made it clear that if the press/tv was there and they were spotted by their pimp ect. They would be snatched up by them. So, unfortunately they couldn't walk in the parade. 

I started volunteering when my daughter was around 12 yrs old when I realized how important her looks were, sadly. As we both know, there is so much more than ones look.
I thought, why not make these girls feel better about themselves who have been beaten down, so I decided to volunteer, give them all haircuts and try my best to encourage them. I only go once every 4-6 weeks now because I get too attached and want to save them all. It can be emotionally draining for me when they share their stories of where they came from. 

Do they appreciate their haircuts....I don't think so. They don't know how to love, care, appreciate but I'm not there to feel better about myself...I'm there to help them in some small way.

With all that said...they are still alone. They are kept in hiding with no families to share the holidays with.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Massachusetts Department of Social Services; officially, they are now know as Department of Children and Families, but most people still refer to them as DSS


Thanks Walter...had I known you responded, I would have saved my rambling :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> That was beautiful.





kd1212 said:


> Just Beautiful Marie xoxox


Kin and Walter ... Thank you for taking time to watch the video. 

I was just thinking that I like hearing some major stores will be closed for Christmas Day this year. I know there can be two sides to that, too. 



summergirl1973 said:


> So beautiful. This year we have lost my Nanny, Grandmama and now our beautiful Lady Bella. Needless to say Christmas isn't something we feel like "celebrating". This video reminded me that even when we are down, we still have much to offer. I think in memory of our Grandmothers and Bella (who did pet visits to Grandmama's nursing home regularly) Ted and I may take Mr. Wilson to the nursing home for a visit. He's too young to fill his big sisters shoes, but not too young to bring a smile to many faces. Thank you Marie for the gentle reminder to continue to reach out. To continue to love.


Bridget, I am so sorry for all the losses you have experienced this year. It has been a difficult year for many of us ... I mean as far as losing loved ones. I just lost a very best friend a few days ago ... one that I have spent so much time with in person. I am also thinking about Debbie, who just lost her husband ... and, right before Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

Your idea to think about taking Mr. Wilson to the nursing home for visits sounds wonderful.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love this. I've seen it before but it still warms my heart!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Joanne, I was reading your post. It's heartbreaking what people have to go through. Life is just awful for some people, I hope that one day they can eventually feel safe and happy and enjoy life.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought I would bump this thread up ... so that anyone who might have missed the attached video has a chance to enjoy watching it today. And, it's not too late to think about reaching out and touching someone who might be feeling alone this Thanksgiving. 

For my friends who are celebrating today with family and friends ... I wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving. 

My heart is with those who will probably find it hard to celebrate. I am thinking about Debbie, who recently lost her beloved husband, Den. On November 16th, even I lost a best friend of over thirty years. And, then there are all the precious fluff babies of SM Mom's and Dad's ... who have left us and are now at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. 

For my friends who have lost family members or friends this Thanksgiving ... I wish you comfort and peace. And, I hope that you are blessed to be with friends or family who can, hopefully, share warm memories of loved ones and friends who will not be sitting at the dinner table with you today ... may these memories gift you with many moments of smiles and laughter.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. love and hugs from Jodi and me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - thank you so much for bumping it up. Yes I missed it the first time...and I've never seen it. So touching. Have tears in my eyes. The holidays can be very hard for those who face various challenges. It's a time when it seems the rest of the world is smiling while you're crying. Joanne - what a wonderful place to volunteer your time and skills. They may not know it now but they will remember in the future your gestures of kindness. 

At the holidays I usually try to do something to help those less fortunate.I was supposed to prep cartons of food for meals to go out to those who couldn't afford them two days before Thanksgiving but put my back out so unfortunately couldn't do it.  I've also liked going to the post office to send secret santa presents to children who wrote to Santa.

Of course Rescue doesn't take a holiday either and my heart goes out to the pets who get put out like yesterday's garbage either on the street, to kill shelters or surrendered to rescue. I don't know how any person can do this at any time much less the holidays, but they do. I've been very busy with AMAR lately trying to place dogs we both can and can't take in because our funds are low again with dogs coming into us 2 at a time with very costly spay/neuter/dentals and other medical issues, and have been working to find other means to get them rehomed. I think we can all do something to help others no matter how busy we are.


----------

